# Combi boiler



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Combi boiler just gone tits up. BOLLOX.
Bang goes my Milltek cat back eh?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't mention Combis on this Forum please,'Koff to forums like http://www.diynot.com/ etc 
_As I am now a fully fledged expert on combis and had enough thank you very much!_ :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a gas safe engineer....

Combis are the same as any machine, and go wrong from time to time.

I fixed one yesterday by turning on a valve, the customer accidently turned off lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got an older one and it keeps going wrong ------> regularly. At some point soon I'll have to fork out on a new one


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

spike said:


> Combis are the same as any machine, and go wrong from time to time.


At least they are relatively easy to fix. The biggest problem I found with mine was the manufacturers diagnostic logic which wasn't logical.
The logic said replace one of the electronic boards (£100+): I said replace a water temperature sensor (£12). I was right.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

that happens all to often, The fault codes and manufactures charts can easily mislead, and also wont cover such things as limescale, or external factors on the system.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

This ones been in since our house was built. It's just really annoying when I'm going to have to shell out hard earned on a sodding boiler instead of fun stuff for the qS. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Tevildo (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey, they're a damn sight better than an electric immersion heater. /me would sell his soul to have gas heating again. If it were not already committed to the lake of fire reserved for the devil and his angels.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Tell me about it...... Spent my childhood/yoof waiting for the water to warm up at my parents house with an immersion heater.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

pros & cons for every type of system 

Personally I'd go combi, but not back up.


----------



## Keithy13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just ordered one from British Gas today to be fitted next month. £2 700


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Keithy13 said:


> Just ordered one from British Gas today to be fitted next month. £2 700


Bargain mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Keithy13 said:


> Just ordered one from British Gas today to be fitted next month. £2 700


Holy fu*k

I;d charge about £1800 for a combi change fitting a Vaillant with a 7yr guarantee, magnaclaen & full power flush!

I only hope you got some alternative quotes!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

spike said:


> Keithy13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered one from British Gas today to be fitted next month. £2 700
> ...


 But then you're not 'Pretty Gash' are you?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Keithy13 said:
> ...


Nope, even paying their prices you may get a sub contractor


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

:evil:


spike said:


> Keithy13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered one from British Gas today to be fitted next month. £2 700
> ...


How much of that is the boiler? £800?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

JNmercury00 said:


> :evil:
> 
> 
> spike said:
> ...


£1200 for boiler, £110 for magnaclean, £40 of chemicals, £50 for inline scale reducer, plus pipe & fitttlings.

2 day job to do flushing properly


----------



## Keithy13 (Jan 30, 2014)

spike said:


> Keithy13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered one from British Gas today to be fitted next month. £2 700
> ...


Yeah gort 3 quotes, BG, homelink, and a local installer, all within £250, but BG included remote control


----------

